# Moderately Priced Waterproof Jacket.



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

the $40 jobs from big W and lowes are useless.

the beautiful gortex fur lined ones the sydney to hobart guys wear made by bourke etc are about $700.

any recommendations on an intermediate one.

specs are, the damm thing mustnt start have water running down the back of your neck when it starts to rain and must breath a bit so not too sweaty .
and must have zips that dont seize up after one salt session and hopefully machine washable to get the bream feces and yabby pump mud out.

cheers pete


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Kathmandu, snowgum,mountain designs or the like ussually good for sale stuff like this.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Look Northern Hemisphere.
They are coming out of winter into summer so you should be able to pick up a bargain and with the AU$ so strong, you're laughing.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Have a look at Bias Boating grinner http://www.biasboating.com.au/c-45-wet- ... -gear.aspx , don't know if any of it is fur lined but it's waterproof and won't cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## TRAVELLER (Sep 13, 2010)

• Waterproof 2000mm
• Windproof
• Seamsealed 
• Breathable 2000gsm 
• Polyester P.U. 
• Air vents front and rear 
• Fully lined 
• Drawcord hem 
• Fold away hood
• Comes with a handy stowaway bag
• Can fold into its own pocket
RAINBIRD
B.C.F $69.00 
Has two no dramas.HIgh vis colours as well


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought a US milsurp goretex jacket with hood. It's part of their extreme cold weather clothing system or something (the outer layer).

It's thin, keeps the rain and wind out, keeps the warmth in, breathes and is comfortable.

Bought it from ebay a few yrs ago.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks very much for the input. good price there too traveller.

mountain designs looks like worth a look.

what exactly is gortex.??
is it a synthetic thats fine enough to let air circulate but wont let H20 thru.

that sierra trading post sight has some unreal gear paddy. geez, you could blow the national budget on fly fishing gear.

thanks again
pete


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Patwah

Any chance of a link of the jackets you have been buying?

Cheers


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

whitworths smock dinghy jackets are quite good


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

DFO - Mountain Designs Stratus Gore-Tex Jacket - Normally $450 - down to $160.

I bought two.

Only small left in mens, 8, 10 and 12 in womens.

About the best bushwalking jacket on the market today - FOR $160!!!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Check out some of the wet weather sailing gear carried by Whitworths - I like the Burke EVO62 One Design Dinghy Smock - $120. 
https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_list ... nghy+Smock
Similar products by Gill and Ronstan.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

I also picked up an awesome waterproof jacket from mountain designs at DFO about a year ago. Cant remember the model off the top of my head but it was reduced from $250 down to $70 so definantly worth a look.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

grinner said:


> what exactly is gortex.??
> is it a synthetic thats fine enough to let air circulate but wont let H20 thru.


aha another study project of mine during design technology during highschool 

gortex is a laminated fabric which has a membrane of PTFE (polytetrafloruoethylene) properly known as ePTFE in these fabrics as the PTFE is heated and quickly stretched to form microscopi pores within the material. these pores are small enough to allow water molecules to pass through in a vaporous state but not as a liquid this is where it become waterproof and breathable, but now companies are using face fabrics to make it more durable as this membrane is extremely thin and weak to scrapes, etc

another product which has been born from the goretex era is eVent, it is also a laminated ePTFE fabric though it does not have a polyurethane based face fabric to make it more durable but lessens its breathability. eVent on the other hand uses a silcone based coating which protects the membrane from oil, sweat ,etc. but retains its ability to move air/sweat.

heres some websites for your reading
http://www.eventfabrics.com/eVent_technology.php
http://www.gore-tex.com.au/www/348/1001 ... 01187.html
http://www.gore.com/en_xx/products/cons ... index.html


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

May help&#8230;

Back in November I decided to have a go at ABT and Squidgie Southern Bream series comps. Around January I decide that going down to Victoria may require a re-think on my wet weather gear as I could be spending 7 hours in foul weather.

A check of web sites revealed that the English have some good looking wet weather gear however advice from a mate led me to investigate yachting wet weather gear. I ended up purchasing a Burke ¾ jacket which is wind and water proof and has a breathable layer to boot. Around $150
The range is quite extensive and feedback from friends who yak in all conditions steered me away from cheaper gear such as Rainbird. If you are serious you will not go wrong with a breathable fabric. Burke have bay, inshore and extreme gear.

I use a Hobie revolution and this needs to be taken into account as I am not paddling but peddling most of the time for extended periods. The Burke suits me fine. At Marlo and at St Georges Basin in cold and wet conditions it has been great. Perhaps a little bulky but no great effect on casting etc. At Marlo I needed to add a poly fleece to my t shirt and normal fishing shirt. This really made a difference to my comfort level. It was bloody cold!!

I have since purchased Burke pants. Not breathable fabric but I believe that they will be ok. They are waist high not bib and braces. I think they will be ok for what I do. But spend more and you will get better quality pants.

Hobie have wet weather gear in more streamlined designs. Possibly designed to cover paddling. I dunno but some guys fishing in the tournaments have this gear.

You can purchase thermal leggings which may be useful. Still warm when wet I believe, and I will be checking this out.

Hope it helps.

cheers

rob


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Grinner

Burke is washable, and meets your other specs.

cheers


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

grinner said:


> the $40 jobs from big W and lowes are useless.
> 
> the beautiful gortex fur lined ones the sydney to hobart guys wear made by bourke etc are about $700.
> 
> ...


Hi Grinner... have a look at some of the Gortex cycling stuff, I used one a cycling jacket for 12 years for everything from bush walking, cycling, & kayaking. If you spread the cost over 10 years or so, they are cheap, washable, waterproof, Hi-Vis, the arms are snug & not flappy, and don't get too sweaty, (second thoughts I won't guarantee that last claim for Brissy).

I used to wear mine over the top of a light steamer wet suit and fish right through winter down here, now I just wait for warmer days.

cheers Mal de mer


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thanks for those who helped in this one.

got my tech savvy kids to get one off ebay.

mountain design gortex 2 layer from some "powerseller" in china for $79 and free postage.

unbelievable that it arrived in 7 days.
so excited that it was raining yesterday i went for a walk haha

my advice, get into shares and short sell the australian retail sector. i fear hard times ahead for them.

now i'm going back to my new powerseller mate to order some gortex pants


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> is it much chop Pete?


If it's really Mountain Designs, then it should be. They don't make crap.

Two layer is certainly more suitable for kayaking due the suppleness. Don't expect it to last as long as 3 layer as the gore-tex seems to de-laminate faster in 2 layer (it's the thin white membrane you can see through the inside mesh). At that price it's an excellent buy ... if it's really MD.

Just remember that gore-tex won't breathe in high humudity.

When it stop beeding on the outside, give it a respray. The outside coating makes them work much better.


----------

